# GT: Mavs @ Lakers



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Had to make a quick one, 5 minutes till tip-off.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

It'll do. :cheers: to 14 straight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im listening to a couple of Lakers commentators, these guys are really biased. I guess every commentator is biased, but idk.. The only thing they are talking about is how Kobe should dive into the post and post up Devin. 

The Mavs need to get moving though.. Down by 7 now. Josh Howard is an outstanding offensive rebounder for his size.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk is playing great again tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys are killing us, especially on 2nd chance opportunities.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Damn, can we not play D with out getting whistled?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Damn, can we not play D with out getting whistled?


That's going both ways tonight.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Jet said:


> Im listening to a couple of Lakers commentators, these guys are really biased.


Stu Lantz is ok (the one who doesn't talk as much), but the other guy is terrible. Joel Meyers is just a ridiculous homer.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

man dallas needs to hold on here.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Should have been a foul on bynum right there.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

cadarn said:


> Should have been a foul on bynum right there.


for some reason I get the feeling that they don't give certain calls to the visiting team in LA.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll even tell you guys that Joel Myers can be annoying at times...but I love Stu Lantz. 

Lakers down 1, 92-91, with about 3 minutes left to go. Dallas ball.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Terry pushes off a lot with that free arm.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Wow, no D.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Looked like Dirk got fouled on that drive.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Terry *definitely *got fouled. That was all hand...and that last three had a foot on the line. With some obvious help, the streak is over.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

NO ******* DEFENSE DOWN THE ******* STRETCH, WTF!


[email protected]!#$#@[email protected]


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yup bad defense.


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Yah got robbed! Terry and Dirk got fouled! Even me as a rockets fan say Dallas should of won that game or go into overtime atleast!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No excuses, we played **** poor defense down the stretch, few questionable no calls but we shouldn't have been in that position in the first place.

We let ****** Sasha Vujacic go off on us, ******* VUJACIC!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Khm3r said:


> Yah got robbed! Terry and Dirk got fouled! Even me as a rockets fan say Dallas should of won that game or go into overtime atleast!



:lol: 


Sad part about that, if that was Kobe it would have been
a foul and then the refs would have huddled to discuss if
it was flagrant. =)

That's why the NBA remains a laughing stock.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh please Seuss... Kobe gets the least 'superstar' calls out of any 'superstar'... Marion gets more calls then he does and Marion isnt in Kobes league...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> Sad part about that, if that was Kobe it would have been
> ...


And if it were Wade, oh boy... Don't get me started.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great game tonight, guys. Very exciting. Your team definitely showed why they have the best record in the league.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Great game tonight, guys. Very exciting. Your team definitely showed why they have the best record in the league.


By losing to the Lakers?

From what it looked like tonight we were one of the worst teams, bar none.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Steez said:


> Oh please Seuss... Kobe gets the least 'superstar' calls out of any 'superstar'... Marion gets more calls then he does and Marion isnt in Kobes league...



Marion!? Yeah right.


Shawn averages 3/4 free-throws a game. He never gets
a superstar call. A superstar is allowed to travel, the refs
never let Marion.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

no excuses. A loss is a loss. Besides, I smell a new streak coming.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

cadarn said:


> Terry *definitely *got fouled. That was all hand...and that last three had a foot on the line. With some obvious help, the streak is over.


Hate to say it in here...but the hand is part of the ball. 

There was no body contact and no contact with the wrist. Whether you disagree with that rule or not is another question, but that was a by-the-book block.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

da1nonly said:


> no excuses. A loss is a loss. Besides, I smell a new streak coming.


Yeah looking at our schedule our next toughest games are against Utah and the next Lakers game which is in like 5 games and I am pretty confident we will take both the Lakers and Jazz this time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> By losing to the Lakers?
> 
> From what it looked like tonight we were one of the worst teams, bar none.


Excluding the final score, I meant that I can see why you guys have the best record. There were stretches for you guys on offense and defense where we just looked clueless and you guys had a ton of momentum. Dirk Nowitzki is truly a special player and at times is absolutely un-guardable.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Excluding the final score, I meant that I can see why you guys have the best record. There were stretches for you guys on offense and defense where we just looked clueless and you guys had a ton of momentum. Dirk Nowitzki is truly a special player and at times is absolutely un-guardable.


Underrated too, he gets no respect for what he does.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Yeah looking at our schedule our next toughest games are against Utah and the next Lakers game which is in like 5 games and I am pretty confident we will take both the Lakers and Jazz this time.


Jazz is gonna be hard. I think Terry will shut down Deron, but Boozers gonna be tough


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think if we can just limit Boozers touches we'll be in fine shape.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Great game tonight, guys. Very exciting. Your team definitely showed why they have the best record in the league.


:lol: stop jking around, you haven't seen anything.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Excluding the final score, I meant that I can see why you guys have the best record. There were stretches for you guys on offense and defense where we just looked clueless and you guys had a ton of momentum. Dirk Nowitzki is truly a special player and at times is absolutely un-guardable.


it doesn't matter, if we played our game then we wouldn't have lost.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Wow, no D.


they doubled luke walton?!!?!? what in the world?!!?!? and that left sasha, who was on fire, wide open!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmm.. Well.. First a streak of 12 games, then a streak of 13, I think our next winning streak will end up being 14 games. Anyways, I wasnt happy with the game, especially Shasa whatever his name is. Draining like 4 3s in the fourth quarter and Ive never heard of him before, that just pisses me off.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

bball_1523 said:


> they doubled luke walton?!!?!? what in the world?!!?!? and that left sasha, who was on fire, wide open!


Exactly why I said, *NO D.*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Respect to the Mavs. I look forward to watching the two teams play when everyone is healthy.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

i am a lakers fan as well so but i am sad to see the streak end


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

knicksfan89 said:


> i am a lakers fan as well so but i am sad to see the streak end


If you're a Lakers fan, why would you be sad to see the streak end? You should be thrilled that we ended it.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I saw this posted on another forum but look at this typo:










I think even Mavs fans can laugh at this one. What a horrible typo:lol:

Link is here if you want to catch it before they edit it:

http://www.nba.com/games/20070107/DALLAL/recap.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I noticed that as well...that's a pretty bad type considering the "c" and "r" aren't near each other on a keyboard. Someone hates Dirk.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I noticed that as well...that's a pretty bad type considering the "c" and "r" aren't near each other on a keyboard. Someone hates Dirk.


Looks like John Nadel is gonna get fired!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I noticed that as well...that's a pretty bad type considering the "c" and "r" aren't near each other on a keyboard. Someone hates Dirk.


or someone had dick on the mind


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Where was the D that time ? :whoknows:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Ninja's magic...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

how bad dod you think Devean wanted to hit that 3?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> how bad dod you think Devean wanted to hit that 3?


I don't know how bad but certainly too bad to be able to hit it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I think we need NT's mojo....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Hate to say it in here...but the hand is part of the ball.
> 
> There was no body contact and no contact with the wrist. Whether you disagree with that rule or not is another question, but that was a by-the-book block.


Look again chief.... that was all wrist, not hand. Everyone watching knew that there should have been a whistle on that call.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

AHA! I am not blind! :biggrin:

No... the game shouldn't have been determined by one play or one (or lack of) call, but to end the game like that is just.... unsatisfying.

I know Jackson was going for 900th win... I know Dallas was on a season-long streak... To give a game like last night simply SUCKED!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> To give a game like last night simply SUCKED!


Am I the only person thinking that the refs GAVE Jackson the 900th win at home?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Am I the only person thinking that the refs GAVE Jackson the 900th win at home?


Not at all, I remember looking over and saying with about 4 mins to go, for everyone to watch closely to the calls down the stretch and tell me if they see any change in the way the calls have been made up until then. One after another there were no calls that should have been while Kobe was getting the Wade treatment on his end of the court. 

Having said that, our 4th quarter D was no where near par, and we did let some guy with a girls name hit too many 3's, but Terry definitley should have gone to the stripe on his drive and Dirk's drive should have drawn a foul to.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Not at all, I remember looking over and saying with about 4 mins to go, for everyone to watch closely to the calls down the stretch and tell me if they see any change in the way the calls have been made up until then. One after another there were no calls that should have been while Kobe was getting the Wade treatment on his end of the court.
> 
> Having said that, our 4th quarter D was no where near par, and we did let some guy with a girls name hit too many 3's, but Terry definitley should have gone to the stripe on his drive and Dirk's drive should have drawn a foul to.


That's exactly what I have been saying!

Kobe drew fouls like DWade, while Dallas couldn't buy a whistle late in the 4th quarter...

In Dallas' defense, when the refs aren't letting you touch Kobe, how in the world are you suppose to guard him? I am not taking anything from Kobe because he was brilliant down the stretch, but at least be consistent on both ends of the floor.

Couple things to think about:

- Jackson going for 900th win
- LAL going on a two-game road trip after the Dallas game. 1st road game is in Memphis, a pretty weak Western Conference team, so Jackson would have certainly captured his 900th win there if Dallas had prevailed. Who in Memphis would celebrate Jackson's win?
- Dallas going for 14th win

"Wouldn't it be sweet for Phil to get his career benchmark AT HOME and break Dallas' streak?"

It's like Bonds hitting his benchmark HR at home so it can be celebrated....

I still think Dallas performed well last night, even in the fourth quarter. There are simply "circumstances" that AJ cannot control.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Add your conspiracy theory here. :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*sighs*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL...

Just trying to get a little discussion started. Stirring the pot a bit...

I guess nobody cares. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> Add your conspiracy theory here. :biggrin:



interesting site...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That's exactly what I have been saying!
> 
> Kobe drew fouls like DWade, while Dallas couldn't buy a whistle late in the 4th quarter...
> 
> ...


If the Mavs played their best ball in the fourth, they would have won easily. That's what counts most for me, not conspiracy theories no matter how real they might be. We don't need sour grapes after a relatively unimportant game, save them for the playoffs. :biggrin: 

Just saying that arguing questionable calls has never lead to anything positive, also regarding the Finals. We might still be a little bit more on the radar after all comments Marc Cuban has made in the past, but I'm glad he didn't say anything that time.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> If the Mavs played their best ball in the fourth, they would have won easily. That's what counts most for me, not conspiracy theories no matter how real they might be. We don't need sour grapes after a relatively unimportant game, save them for the playoffs. :biggrin:
> 
> Just saying that arguing questionable calls has never lead to anything positive, also regarding the Finals. We might still be a little bit more on the radar after all comments Marc Cuban has made in the past, but I'm glad he didn't say anything that time.


Cuban can't say anything because NBA has the "Mark Cuban Clause." As far as I know, bbf.com doesn't have an edwardcyh clause yet...... :biggrin:


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Aww, poor Mavericks always getting screwed over by the refs. :yay:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I dont think anyone is saying the Mavs screwed us over, I think we are all saying we played **** poor defense, no?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> Aww, poor Mavericks always getting screwed over by the refs. :yay:


homer goggles..


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> homer goggles..


lol... my goggles are thickest of them all! :biggrin:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

When it is all said and done, we just struggle in L.A. no matter how good our team is.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Ninjatune said:


> Not at all, I remember looking over and saying with about 4 mins to go, for everyone to watch closely to the calls down the stretch and tell me if they see any change in the way the calls have been made up until then. One after another there were no calls that should have been while Kobe was getting the Wade treatment on his end of the court.
> 
> Having said that, our 4th quarter D was no where near par, and we did let some guy with a girls name hit too many 3's, but Terry definitley should have gone to the stripe on his drive and Dirk's drive should have drawn a foul to.


"Wade treatment" lol nice.


----------

